# Black Spots on Rocks



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

First off I just upgraded to a 60gal, pH=7.8-8.0, NH3= about 0.25ppm, NO2- = is really Hugh for some reason, read 1.00-2.00 and NO3- = 0-5.00 (depending on how you look at the vile).

So my question is, during a water change to lower the NO2- I noticed these small black spots on one of the rocks in the tank. Any ideas would help a lot. Do I need to remove and clean or leave it and let it be?

On my phone currently so photos will be posted soon .
Thanks


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, hope this imgur URL works.
https://imgur.com/FSAEJRD,acbC19b,FlwAmR7,rvyovMF,wnnDl4S


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

These don't look like anything to worry about. They seem to just be common algae growing in the crevices of the rocks. Since the rocks seem to be porous, it appears to be speckled. This should be nothing to worry about, and it is a common thing. If you really dont like how it looks or it gets worse, I would just run it under the warm tap water and scrub it a little with a clean toothbrush. That should do the trick!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may just be the start of algae growth so I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks the feedback. Here in Charleston we have a issue with our water leaving small black on anything left wet for a short period of time. Normally we have to bleach the **** off. Since this is a big upgrade for me (natural substrate and rock) I wanted to double to see if it was normal.

It doesn't bother one bit, to me it adds character to the tank.

If it does get worse I'm probably to blame for leaving my lights on too long or something else.
:thumb:


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

hi just saw this , random question , have you taken the rock out and smelt it by any chance? i had something that looked similar , when i took rock out it smelt like sewage , got rid of it pretty fast but never found out what it was


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't have an answer for the rock, but it doesn't look like your tank is fully cycled


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Fishnut71 said:


> I don't have an answer for the rock, but it doesn't look like your tank is fully cycled


I had recently upgraded my tank to a 60gal when this photo was taken. I was a bit confused on what he black spots were but its been close to 3 months since and all is good now. The addition of "Real" rock was a new level for me as my smaller tank only had aquarium decor in it.



speshrugby said:


> hi just saw this , random question , have you taken the rock out and smelt it by any chance? i had something that looked similar , when i took rock out it smelt like sewage , got rid of it pretty fast but never found out what it was


Actually I have looked a the rock up close a few times, never smelt it but I haven't any water issues wither. Parameters have been fine so it's not really worried me any more. The algae growth has done well over the past few months and all is well.


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

ok cool , good to hear that all is well


----------

